

Soundcloud tipbot for dogecoin - adrianwaj
http://github.com/bontaq/dogebot

======
adrianwaj
currently discussion on reddit:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/dogecoin/comments/2var17/soundcloud_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/dogecoin/comments/2var17/soundcloud_tipbot/)

